# Powerbelt Platinums?



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Shop Rat ,I was a Shop Rat for 18 yr untill they closed the doors 5 yr. ago. Man I tell ya what,I miss it. Wish I could get back into it. Anyways I have taken 3 deer with the powerbelts 295 g. on top of 1oo g. powder. Two deer they did not pass throu but they went down like a brick. When I dressed them the internals were scrambled (Massive Damage).One had the top of the heart blown off.All that was left of the powerbelt were fragments. The third deer was a pass throu that went about 60 yrds. The shot on that one was high so all the blood collected in the belly so there was very little blood trail. But the exit hole was good size. I think the power belts are great! it just comes down to shot placement.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry, in my above post that was useing the copper clad power belts not the new ones.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

In my experience plain old lead great plains bullets penetrate about twice as much as powerbelts and actually hold together.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

frontier gander said:


> Power belts cant take down deer? i used my winchester x150, 150 grains pyrodex rs and a 245 grain powerbelt and dropped 2 mule deer doe from 148 and 146 yards and each one took a couple of steps before dropping. Both were hit with double lung shots. Maybe you guys that have problems with exit problems need to up your charge and use a heavier bullet. And the platinum powerbelts use a thicker coating that holds the bullet together better and have a new base seal that will help increase pressure. I wont use any other bullet out there. Shot placement is the key to dropping deer. If you dont like using charges over 80 grains, get a recoil pad on the rifle and stop being a wuss!


Apparantly, you don't read so well. In the quote you pulled, I never said powerbelts can't take down a deer! I stated that a good bullet will fully penetrate an animal and still do massive internal damage. I've seen 8 deer that have been shot with powerbelts and not a one had an exit wound. All were using 100 grains of powder or more. Sorry, but their an inferior bullet marketed to people that don't know much about bullets, it's really that simple. (or wuss's that can't seat a real bullet....) I've never heard anybody with any real knowledge of bullet performance desrcribe jacket thickness as a thicker coating. I got news for ya, coating does not hold a bullet together...jacket design and internal construction does. The platinum powerbelts are like putting lipstick on a pig....at the end of the day, it's still just a pig.
I agree, shot placement is the key, but a good bullet is still very important.
As for being a wuss, I wouldn't let that concern ya much. I enjoy my Encore with 150 grains loose T7(sometimes more, but don't tell anybody!) and 300 gr Shockwaves.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok, why dont we all just go back to what ML hunting was all about in the beginning. Loose powder and patch and ball. Forget all the high tech and we wont argue about bullets anymore.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

twohats said:


> Ok, why dont we all just go back to what ML hunting was all about in the beginning. Loose powder and patch and ball. Forget all the high tech and we wont argue about bullets anymore.


Then we can argue about patch material....or flint lock vs sidelock....etc, etc. As long as there is more than one choice, and at least two people, there will always be arguments on which is better. :evil:


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> Then we can argue about patch material....or flint lock vs sidelock....etc, etc. As long as there is more than one choice, and at least two people, there will always be arguments on which is better. :evil:


:lol:  lol


----------

